# Question about pac man frogs?



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey,

I had to get out of p's for awhile now due to school, but I went to the pet store and saw a pac man frog there. i know it just sits there the entire time, but how cool are these? they wanted $20 for it, and it was petco or whatever, so not the best place to buy one. but how are they for maintaining and keeping. i'm a senior college student so time isnt always available and dont always wanna keep changing the water every week in a fish tank, but i figured these guys would be easier to keep and less work. how big of a tank should i get. the frog was probably the sieze of the top of a pop can to give you an idea. they had him in a small plastic container, i have spare 10 gallon tanks at home. just wanted to hear youre opinions on these frogs. worth getting for the feeding?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

garybusey has one.. Hopefully he will see this


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

I use to have a albino pac man. Then dont really move around that much and if they do move its at night. a 10 gallon tank is perfect for one for life due to the fact they dont move much. i never got bit buy my frog but i hear it hurts like a bitch and it can ever draw blood. if you dont have alot of time this is a good frog for you, if you must get one. they probly have him in dirt but i wouldnt use it if i were you. 1) he ends up eating the dirt witch is bag for him 2) he will barry himself so much that you cant even see im. i would use gravle it also makes the tank easyer to clean just scoop out his sh*t. just make sure he has a water bowl in the tank. if you have any more qus you could PM me. hope this helps.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

These are the Frogs belomnging to the genus we refer to as "Pac-man" frogs..

Ceratophrys aurita 
Ceratophrys calcarata 
Ceratophrys cornuta 
Ceratophrys cranwelli 
Ceratophrys joazeirensis 
Ceratophrys ornata 
Ceratophrys stolzmanni 
Ceratophrys testudo

C. ornata is definately the most common sold, and is found in Argentina, Paraguay, Uruguay, and southern Brazil. 
In a captive group of frogs, the average lengths of the female was 91.8 mm and that of the male was 88.5 mm. Adults have a green dorsum, with paired, fairly large black spots. 
These frogs are "sit and wait" predators. They remain motionless most of the time. When prey walks nearby, the animals quickly attack usually swallowing the prey whole. These species are popular as pets. While the official vernacular name is Bell's Horned frog, many people refer to them as "pac man" frogs since the body plan appears to be mostly dominated by the mouth that has a large gape.

These frogs among other biologically similiar species, niche-wise are considered potentially dangerous in australia, I thought this link might interest some....

http://www.deh.gov.au/biodiversity/trade-u...anphib-zoo.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2004)

I used to have one. They don't do too much but they require very little maintanence. Basically just keep their water dish clean and scoop up any dookie you find. Occaisionally I would spray the inside of the tank with water to moisten the substrate.

I used to house it in a 10 gallon which was heated with a red ESU lightbulb. For substrate I used a brick of Bed-Beast (coconut coir). This is a good substrate for them. It is harmless if they swallow it, retains moisture for humidity, and they can bury themselves when the mood strikes them.

I never used gravel because of the way they feed. When they see something they want to eat -they just leap at the prey and do a face-plant right into it. Whether they catch the prey-item or not, they're usually left with a mouthful of substrate. Gravel may not always pass through their digestive system and it may cause an impaction.


----------

